# Naturally Good Food



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

There was a discussion the other day having to do with food that has no nutritional value but we like it anyway.  Velveeta cheese, Pringles, Cheese Wiz ...  I'd like a thread about healthy and nutritional food that also tastes good.

I'm having cereal this morning, one that I picked up at the store after seeing an ad for it.  Post, Great Grains with pecans, tastes like honey clusters and some other stuff I haven't identified yet.  I don't like sugar or even sugar substitutes but it's good without either.

I love Cheerios and Chex cereals too but I have eggs a couple of times a week.

If you have good natural foods that you'd like to share, please feel free!


----------



## asaratis (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> There was a discussion the other day having to do with food that has no nutritional value but we like it anyway.  Velveeta cheese, Pringles, Cheese Wiz ...  I'd like a thread about healthy and nutritional food that also tastes good.
> 
> I'm having cereal this morning, one that I picked up at the store after seeing an ad for it.  Post, Great Grains with pecans, tastes like honey clusters and some other stuff I haven't identified yet.  I don't like sugar or even sugar substitutes but it's good without either.
> 
> ...



Egg whites, steamed salmon, honey instead of sugar, bell peppers of any color (the orange ones seem sweeter to me), broccoli, asparagus, fruits, raw vegetables, single malt scotch.....all these things are good to me.

Egg Beaters are made of egg whites. and taste okay if you add pepper and a dash of salt....but you can only scramble it or make an omelet and there's no egg as good as an over-light fried jumbo chicken egg with a hot, runny yellow, slid right out of the skillet onto a toasted walnut waffle....unless it's a poached egg in a Brennan's breakfast in New Orleans after a night on the town.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> If you have good natural foods that you'd like to share, please feel free!


I tried both natural peanut butter and natural hot dogs. Both are good. 

Unlike the regular peanut butter though, the natural peanut butter isn't as sweet, and needs to be kept in the fridge. Still tastes great on toast for breakfast.

The natural Oscar Mayer beef hot dogs are great when having a cookout.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There was a discussion the other day having to do with food that has no nutritional value but we like it anyway.  Velveeta cheese, Pringles, Cheese Wiz ...  I'd like a thread about healthy and nutritional food that also tastes good.
> ...



I like the egg on the waffle.  That sounds really good.  Bell peppers are great too.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If you have good natural foods that you'd like to share, please feel free!
> ...



Peanut butter is good too, I eat breakfast sandwiches and that is one I would like.


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 16, 2014)

There is almost nothing healthy in even the most "healthy" breakfast cereals. Eat whole eggs every day, cooked any way.

Naturally good foods- meat, eggs, fish, fowl, veggies, cheese. Fruit is okay but way too proclaimed as something great. It's full of sugar and should be eaten sparingly. Fruit juice is garbage, pure sugar. May as well drink soda.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 16, 2014)

Greens.. collards, beet greens, turnip greens, baby kale, mustard greens.. or mixed greens.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Greens.. collards, beet greens, turnip greens, baby kale, mustard greens.. or mixed greens.



I love beets!  I like greens too but I always use dressing.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> There is almost nothing healthy in even the most "healthy" breakfast cereals.


Shredded wheat is good as it has zero sugar. May not be as tasty as the other cereals, but a real good choice for the health conscious.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Greens.. collards, beet greens, turnip greens, baby kale, mustard greens.. or mixed greens.
> ...



LOLOL

Its certain that you'll never get fat eating greens... or beets.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Fruit juice is garbage, pure sugar. May as well drink soda.


Absolutely. That is the reason I have soda with my meals (or sometimes beer). I figure if fruit juice is loaded with sugar as is soda, I may as well go with the drink that I enjoy more. Black coffee or tea is a way better substitute than the sugary drinks. Problem is when it's really hot, you can't substitute a nice cold drink.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Greens.. collards, beet greens, turnip greens, baby kale, mustard greens.. or mixed greens.
> ...


Same here! Olive oil which is supposed to be healthier than salad dressing has way more calories than the salad dressing. I like either French or Ranch dressing, both taste good, and the calorie count is less than olive oil.


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > There is almost nothing healthy in even the most "healthy" breakfast cereals.
> ...



In general wheat is not a healthy food, not anymore anyway. Science is discovering the ravages of gluten on the human body. Gluten free is getting huge because lots of people are discovering that their gastro intestinal ills are due to wheat allergies.

This is a great book - [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Wheat-Belly-Lose-Weight-Health-ebook/dp/B00571F26Y]Amazon.com: Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back To Health eBook: William Davis MD: Kindle Store[/ame]

To be fair, many people have no issues with wheat, and certainly Shredded Wheat is better than Sugar Smacks, because it not only has no unnecessary crap added, but also because it is less processed and digests slower in the system keeping insulin levels in the normal range.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 16, 2014)

When I was young, we were poor. My mom still made every effort to provide a balanced diet. One of my favorite meals was poached eggs on a bed of spinach.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

One of my favorite restaurants is Russian Tea Time in Chicago.  I was reminded of it when I was talking about beets.  All of the food including the beets were magnificent!

http://russianteatime.com/photo-gallery-2/


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> When I was young, we were poor. My mom still made every effort to provide a balanced diet. One of my favorite meals was poached eggs on a bed of spinach.



That is a really healthy meal. The protein also holds over your appetite.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> When I was young, we were poor. My mom still made every effort to provide a balanced diet. One of my favorite meals was poached eggs on a bed of spinach.



Oooh. sounds wonderful.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There was a discussion the other day having to do with food that has no nutritional value but we like it anyway.  Velveeta cheese, Pringles, Cheese Wiz ...  I'd like a thread about healthy and nutritional food that also tastes good.
> ...


Egg whites are a great way to start the day, as they have zero cholesterol. However, you can still have egg yolks a few times per week as they are loaded with nutrition. 

I find the red bell peppers sweeter than the orange, however because of their orange color, the orange bell peppers are higher in alpha, beta, and gamma carotene. Both are very nutritional.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> When I was young, we were poor. My mom still made every effort to provide a balanced diet. One of my favorite meals was poached eggs on a bed of spinach.



My mom did too.  That was one thing I admired about her.  She was also so good with making a dollar stretch impossibly.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

Jughead said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I just don't like egg whites.  Poached eggs are great but I like the yolks in them.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


Absolutely, those with wheat related allergies should definitely avoid wheat products.

The good thing about shredded wheat cereal in addition to having zero sugar, it is also very high in fiber. Again it's not the tastiest cereal, as it can't compare with Sugar Smacks or Fruit Loops for taste, but it does provide nutritional benefits (assuming one has no issues with gluten).


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I know what you mean, they have very little taste no matter how you season them. I enjoy my eggs scrambled. This way you combine the yoke and the egg white, and it tastes great, Especially when adding some cheddar and mozzarella cheese while cooking the eggs. Adds a creamy texture to the eggs and with lots of taste.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2014)

Nothing beats a glass of cold, fresh goat milk, untreated and unadulterated.  Not to mention kefir, yogurt, and cheese made from it, too.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Nothing beats a glass of cold, fresh goat milk, untreated and unadulterated.  Not to mention kefir, yogurt, and cheese made from it, too.



Love goat cheese in salads.  It seems like Greek Yogurt is really popular right now.  Is it any healthier than regular?


----------



## Jughead (Jan 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> When I was young, we were poor. My mom still made every effort to provide a balanced diet. One of my favorite meals was poached eggs on a bed of spinach.


Very nutritional meal. You are getting good carbs from the spinach, not to mention a good source of fiber, and very high in vitamin A. Eggs are great for protein and have some vitamin B-12 and vitamin D.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing beats a glass of cold, fresh goat milk, untreated and unadulterated.  Not to mention kefir, yogurt, and cheese made from it, too.
> ...



I'm not sure whether it any healthier, but it does have a different texture and a slightly different flavor.  I use Greek-style yogurt to culture my own yogurt, mostly because I like the texture and it just seems to culture better than the other types I've tried.  
I also try to buy local produce at the farmers' market whenever I can.  It is encouraging to know that the people selling you the food eat it themselves.  They have a vested interest to ensure the food is best quality.  Not to mention, you support the local economy literally at the grassroots" level.  I've even managed to barter some of my milk and cheese for fresh eggs and produce.  If you have never had a freshly picked hen fruit, you have never had a really good egg.


----------



## Politico (Jan 17, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Oh lord please don't ruin the thread with this crap.


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 17, 2014)

Politico said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Save it, idiot. Your ignorance is not my problem.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 17, 2014)

One whole egg plus two whites (you can save the yolks from those two eggs and make homemade pudding) makes for a good omelet.  I like mine filled with sauteed/seasoned mushrooms or sauteed/seasoned mix of peppers and zucchini.  Throw in just a bit of shredded cheddar or something ... mighty tasty.

Greek yogurt has less sugar and more protein than regular yogurt.  I like it but I find myself adding a bit of honey as I find it too tart.

I like oatmeal but use a combo of milk and water.  I make a pumpkin oatmeal that is very good.  No matter, I always eat a cheese stick or two when I have oatmeal and it sticks with me for hours. 

I don't eat cereal often but I do like Kashi's berry crumble cereal with vanilla almond breeze milk.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2014)

mmmmmm.....  the list is endless! 

Fresh summer fruits and vegetables at their peak. 
Opening day of the season on specific seafood's. 
Organic chicken and eggs. 
Kobe beef and veal
Oysters and caviar
mushrooms


i could go on and on...... lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> One whole egg plus two whites (you can save the yolks from those two eggs and make homemade pudding) makes for a good omelet.  I like mine filled with sauteed/seasoned mushrooms or sauteed/seasoned mix of peppers and zucchini.  Throw in just a bit of shredded cheddar or something ... mighty tasty.
> 
> Greek yogurt has less sugar and more protein than regular yogurt.  I like it but I find myself adding a bit of honey as I find it too tart.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see you milk an almond.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been craving citrus.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I have been craving citrus.



Indian river ruby red grapefruit
meyer lemons

honey bells.... do you know what honeybells are??  OMG!!! I was really happy when harry and david started carrying these..... before they could not be shipped into CA. 
Cushman&#39;s® HoneyBells 8 Pounds | Seasonal Fruit Favorites | Harry & David


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2014)

Avocados...... love avocados.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too! Need more.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If you have good natural foods that you'd like to share, please feel free!
> ...



I used to go to a store where you ground your own peanuts for peanut butter.  It was like the type of coffee grinding machines they have where you can pour your coffee in and grind it.  You pour the peanuts in at the top and it comes out as peanut butter below.  It made completely natural peanut butter, the best peanut butter I've ever tasted.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> There is almost nothing healthy in even the most "healthy" breakfast cereals. Eat whole eggs every day, cooked any way.
> 
> Naturally good foods- meat, eggs, fish, fowl, veggies, cheese. Fruit is okay but way too proclaimed as something great. It's full of sugar and should be eaten sparingly. Fruit juice is garbage, pure sugar. May as well drink soda.



Make your own granola.
Basic Granola Recipe - CHOW
Don't add the dried fruit until after the granola has been toasted and cooled down.  Then stir it in.

I sprinkle granola over lowfat Greek yogurt.  Often add a fresh cut up apple.  It is good for breakfast and also makes a good evening snack.  Processed cereals tend to have sugar and salt in them. If you make your own, you know how much sugar there is. I don't put salt on anything, ever.

I don't eat much bread, but if I did, I'd buy a bread machine and make my own, then you know what's in it.  It is best to make as much as you can rather than relying on processed foods, like getting a slow cooker, filling it in the morning and coming home to a fresh cooked meal.  

If you eat a lot of beans, it is best to cook your own too, that way there is no added salt.  It's the type of thing that is easy, just soak all day long while you are at work and cook overnight. Make a big batch and freeze some.  Beans are very natural and very healthy, and you can make a lot of different things with them.  I like to make my own chili and also refried beans with melted cheese and fresh, homemade salsa on top.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > There is almost nothing healthy in even the most "healthy" breakfast cereals. Eat whole eggs every day, cooked any way.
> ...



I used to try being salt-free but there are some processes that absolutely require salt.  Making cheese and curing meat are two.  Bread comes out better with a little salt, as well, but I usually cut that portion in half.  You're right about making things yourself, you have a much better idea of what you're putting into your body.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Avocados...... love avocados.



And more avocados.

Hummus, kale crisps, almonds, quinoa


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > One whole egg plus two whites (you can save the yolks from those two eggs and make homemade pudding) makes for a good omelet.  I like mine filled with sauteed/seasoned mushrooms or sauteed/seasoned mix of peppers and zucchini.  Throw in just a bit of shredded cheddar or something ... mighty tasty.
> ...



I'll bet you would, baybeee.  heh


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > There is almost nothing healthy in even the most "healthy" breakfast cereals. Eat whole eggs every day, cooked any way.
> ...




You can make bread in your mixer if you have a paddle attachment.  I just found this recipe on pinterest (that damn time sucking website!).  Haven't tried this ... yet.

Kitchen Aid Mixer Bread - Stacy Makes Cents


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 17, 2014)

I rarely eat sammiches but I do love a (thin sliced, deli) American cheese/summer tomahto/bit of mayo/bit of onion powder sammich on Italian bread.  Something to look forward to every summer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I gave up sodas and drink water now but salt, cheese and butter would be rough.  I don't have problems with cholesteral or my weight.  The thrust of the thread is nutrition that tastes good, anyone salt, cheese, butter/fat totally free?


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I gave up sodas and drink water now but salt, cheese and butter would be rough.  I don't have problems with cholesteral or my weight.  The thrust of the thread is nutrition that tastes good, anyone salt, cheese, butter/fat totally free?




I am not a soda person either. I prefer iced tea.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Avocados...... love avocados.


Same here! I love them in the form of guacamole sauce inside a nice carne asada burrito ... or two.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I am not totally salt free because if I eat out or eat any kind of processed food, there is salt in it.  However, I have not kept salt in my house for nearly 30 years and do not add salt to anything I cook.  Same with sugar, except for recently I've been using a little bit of brown sugar for this and that, but not much.  You can't be totally fat free; that's not healthy. You should have at least one tablespoon of canola or olive oil in your diet everday.  I do like cheese, but try to limit.  By far, most of my dairy intake is low fat milk or lowfat Greek yogurt.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Same here, I would have a very hard time giving up salt, cheese or butter. Especially salt, as the food would just not be the same without it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm going to try to incorporate more greek yogurt.  I'm thinking in salads and maybe with some berries.


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Avocados...... love avocados.
> ...



All great foods. Chick Peas are an amazing food, protein and fiber. Most nuts are excellent as well. People have been warned off them for stupid reasons. A handful of nuts will keep you satiated for hours. Avocados too get the shit list because they are full of fat, but that's a bogus concern. Sliced avocados and fresh turkey slices make a hell of delicious and healthy sandwich.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yeah! Love chick peas, love avocados too!  Love bean soup, pea soup stuff like that.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Try this: 1/4 cup diced chicken breast, 1 diced apple, 2-4 tablespoons plain Greek yogurt, 1-2 teaspoons curry powder.  Mix together and serve on bed of lettuce.  You could also add raisons and/or chopped walnuts or almonds.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up sodas and drink water now but salt, cheese and butter would be rough.  I don't have problems with cholesteral or my weight.  The thrust of the thread is nutrition that tastes good, anyone salt, cheese, butter/fat totally free?
> ...



Another good idea to replace sodas.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Have you ever made cucumber water? OMG... its great! just slice up a cucumber and add it to a picture of water. Let it sit for about 30 minutes and you are good to go.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Get plain sparkling water and add a squeeze of lemon or lime to each glass, then throw in the lemon/lime wedge.  Or mix in a little bit of any fruit juice.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I'll try it!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2014)

Pizza.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pizza.....



Could be nutritious.  Anything special?


----------



## Politico (Jan 17, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



You're right. People pushing their fad BS on everyone is the problem. Five years ago everyone had IBS. Then suddenly they didn't. Then they can't eat flour (so 2012 by the way). Now meat makes you swell and everyone is a fucking vegan yet strangely getting fatter.

Derp....


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 17, 2014)

Politico said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Stop derailing the thread, chump. Your use of "derp" classifies you in the juvenile class.

Add something substantive to the conversation rather than talking about stuff of which you are ignorant to the end. Or just go fuck yourself.


----------



## Politico (Jan 17, 2014)

Pointing out BS is substantive. The topic is non Cheezwiz foods. Add something to that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If you have to eat foods with fat content, better natural foods like butter and cheese than greasy chips, margarine, GMO corn oil, shortening, and such.  We require some salt in our diets but certainly not as much as most manufactured foods contain.  Preparing meals from scratch may take a bit more time, but have much better control over what you eat using fresh foods.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I have heard that coconut oil is also a good substitute, equal to olive oil in nutritional value.  Funny as it sounds, right now I have about 200 lbs of salt in my "pantry".  As mentioned, you cannot make cheese or cure meat without it.  So salt a an important staple for me.  I just don't tend to dump it into my food.  Most manufactured foods are way too salty for me.  Sugar is another item that Americans in particular tend to overuse in food preparation.

I'm cooking up a fresh batch of yogurt right now.  Yum!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Use it as a substitute for sour cream if you have recipes that require it.  Initially, it tastes a little "off", but not badly so.  You'll get used to it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Unsweetened ice tea?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pizza.....
> ...



Done right, pizza is an entire meal, containing representative ingredients from every food group.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Agree. Pizza was the food that sustained peasants in Italy.  They would put, essentially, left overs and whatever was availble on it. Real Italian pizza has a thin crust and is lightly covered with a tomato sauce and some cheese, with veggies and available meat or seafood on top, or not.  It can make a healthy meal, but not the type you get in the pizzeria, which has tons of cheese on it and a sauce with salt and sugar, plus often lots of meat, often greasy meat. You can make your own pizza crust or buy them premade and make a pizza in a few minutes by using leftovers in your kitchen.  The  pizza that we normally eat, I have read, is the fattiest fast food Americans eat.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It's another good idea.  Where do you buy your own pizza crust, in your grocery store?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



So far, I've just been drinking water.  Fruit juices are too sweet for me, I drink milk with meals sometimes but yeah, unsweetened tea would be what I'd go for without using sugar alternatives too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 18, 2014)

Kale.

It's the #1 food you can put into your body.

I always include a small handful in my daily Vitamix smoothie, along with raw cabbage and carrots.  When liquified along with the blueberries, strawberries, pineapple, kiwi, and apples, you never taste it.

Another way is to lay kale out on cookie sheets, sprinkle with Parmesan, and bake into chips.

How to Make Kale Chips | Kitchen Treaty

Baked Kale Chips Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Crispy Kale Chips Recipe : Melissa d'Arabian : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I get this at Costco, and it's only $5.99 for 4 crusts and 4 sauce packets.  The sauce is excellent.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The bread department in many stores has them, especially health food stores. Also, Syn has a good idea.


----------

